# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Shqipja e vjeter në dorëshkrimin e rrallë ? Si u zhduk ?

## Akuamarini

Shqipja e vjeter në dorëshkrimin e rrallë ? Si u zhduk ? - Gjurmë Shqiptare
16 07 2022

----------

